# excited but so scared,tx



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well me and dh have talked about treatment and we are hopefully doing a cycle in new yr all going well(as im an egg sharer).i rang them today to see what i need todo and they said if we would like a cycle in new yr follow up noy later than oct.but as ive had my last hormone profile in end of may todo it in next few wks.we now have follow up on thursday 16th sept    i feel so excited to have that bit of hope back but in reality im so scared aswell    this will be our 4th cycle but its 2 nad half yrs since staring our last cycle and to me its quite scary thinking about it,going back to the clinic.also with worry that if all goes well if it works or doesnt work how things will be.going through the anger and hurt of it not happening,or it working and having a tough pg and then looking after a newborn all over again.its all scary   
is it normal??how did your tx go when having los to think of already??and if it worked how did you cope being pg and having to run around los alreadyso excited   but so scared


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

anyone??


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi wishing

We have a  yr old and a 10 mth old, this is my secon go at icsi this yr, it was all going too be cancelled due to still bleeding on stimms and very few follies, well i fought hard and continued, we had one egg and amazingly it fertilised!! am now on the 2ww, when it came too the clinic visits it was a bit tricky but the staff were lovely and i could take the pram in to the scan room with me, we did not want too tell anyone this time though when it came too transferr i had too as hubby was on call that afternoon and i really didnt want too lift the wee man that afternoon as he is a big boy, so we had our sister in law help us out for a few hrs, my eldest was at school for most of the time and i just took him along when he wasnt, was a bit concerend that the boys may upset some folk in the clinic but in face it helped them see what they could achieve, it s all soo very hard going back on the rollercoaster, and i am soo tired at times, but i know it will all be worth it, i had a lot oftravelling to do too but just took along a bottle for the wee man and a wee jar of food just incase he got hungry, i wish u alll the very best for ure treatment and gooo for it, why the hell not at least u can say u tried again and not look back with any regrets, well thats my motto anyway    , 

hope some of this helps

love donn1


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi  sorry should have said 7 yr old


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

one wk til follow up     scared     i know they will say i have to lose weight.i am trying


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well tomorrow is the day of follow up.dont know if im worried,scared,excited....


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow


----------

